# 3m crocodile rams boat full of women



## News Bot (Sep 13, 2010)

A GROUP of women were shaken but unharmed when a three-metre crocodile attacked their fishing boat in the Northern Territory.

*Published On:* 13-Sep-10 01:33 PM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Kurto (Sep 13, 2010)

whoopdedo!


----------



## D3pro (Sep 13, 2010)

how did this get on the news? the only damage the croc left was a dint in the boat.... Fail story lol


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 13, 2010)

i think its a good story what do u guys want a boat full of dead chicks and carnage? or a close call.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 13, 2010)

Glimpes of the film "Rouge" must have crept to mind :lol: :lol:


----------



## BenReyn (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha, this is a typical of example of the anti-reptile hype that the media LOVES to explore.
After watching the snake scene in "Tomorrow, when the war began" only last night, the overload of negative images from the media's getting a bit much


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 13, 2010)

Well would of been some hysterical women none the less


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 13, 2010)

pythrulz said:


> Well would of been some hysterical women none the less


 lol yep and there husbands are prob still hanging crap on them lol


----------

